

Digital Media companies are viable in Africa, but it’s a patience game - oquidave
http://www.dignited.com/11903/digital-media-companies-viable-africa-patience-game-chat-tom-jackson/

======
nitin_flanker
Yes it is a patience game. I think HumanIPO has taken the decision in hurry or
the team is not that much optimistic as much it should be.

They are claiming that online consuption of news in still in state of infancy
in Africa and still they are leaving that space and shutting down their
operation.

Its a long term investment and they gotta believe that in upcoming time they
are going to be market leader in Africa. They have to be trend setter but they
are leaving the battle ground.

